# went for a ride now i want to get back into the hobby



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

im brand new to this forum. i went for ride a really amazing ride so i guess i will start there. i went on an excursion this last weekend. the train was pulled by the legendary1944 LIMA superpower 4-8-2 Berkshire nickel plate 765. what an incredible experience hearing that superheated steam locomotive work up a 1.6% grade that went on for miles. the coaches were nice, comfortable, and air conditioned but i didnt care i found myself standing in the oper vestibule with a pair of safety goggles on sticking my head out the window so i could hear and see it all. the best was when we went around curve and you could see that legendary locomotive running gear and all. here is some video from that trip, i didnt take the video but found it on youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28sEREPmY6k

now for my interest in model trains. i havent had a layout in many years, my last layout was when i had a 4x8" table jammed into a spare bedroom of my former apartment. i dont have a layout right now but i still have all of my H.O. scale gear.

my collection includes:
-around 40 or so freight cars mixed type and mostly athern
-bachmann spectrum 2-8-2 mikado
-bachmann spectrum 2-6-6-2 articulated. this locomotive was tight on my radius's but i couldnt pass it up. i paid $120 for that "on clearance" at the time i could not pass it up, its worth more then i paid for it
-bachmann spectrum J class 4-8-4
-broadway limited 2-8-2 heavy mikado
-bachmann spectrum 2-10-0 decapod
-bachmann spectrum K4 pensy 1361..... this is an older release of the model and i dont think its DCC ready
-bachmann 4-8-4 ny central Niagara
-atlas GP9 lackawanna
-atlas south buffalo railway alco switcher loco, not sure about what 
-atlas GP38 sante fe
-athern GP38 Chessie system

all of these locomotives are in pristine shape, i took really good care of them. how difficult is it to install a decoder in any of the locomotives i have that are NOT DCC ready? what about that K4 pensy and 4-8-4 Niagara can i install decoders in them?

when we bought our house, my 4x8 sheet got left behind and i have not had a layout since. some of my stuff has DCC decoders, i was running DCC the last time i had my 4x8 layout. im plans would be to again use DCC. i really cant think of better way to run a model railroad, control the train not the track. if i build a new layout i would have to probably buy a new DCC system, my old system was pretty old and its missing parts at this moment. it was the original prodigy DCC by MRC. right now i have a fairly large loft in my barn that i could use for a layout and i built a 4x8 table with the intention of starting a layout but i never went further then that. i have so many other projects i also have work on it kind of gets put aside, eventually i do want to do something with it. i have enough space where i could start out with a 4x8" table and expand it quite a bit.

back when i had my last layout i was using code 83 atlas track. is that still the track of choice for the money? what's the best choice in DCC, im going to start out with 4x8 but likely will expand later on. should i buy a DCC system that fits the needs of here and now or should i spend more? can i buy a system that does what i need it to now and then resell it if i expand later? would at least get most of my money back?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You have plenty of motive power there. Get a new DCC system. You will not have to
sell anything. You will just add a booster if you need more power to what you would
start out with. Its called "expandable". So buy a system that is "expandable".


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

mopac said:


> You have plenty of motive power there. Get a new DCC system. You will not have to
> sell anything. You will just add a booster if you need more power to what you would
> start out with. Its called "expandable". So buy a system that is "expandable".


i am sucker for locomotive models, i just love the looks of them..... all of the fine details. really at this point i want to run them again. diesels are OK but i really LOVE steam. take for example that J class, the real full sized locomotive just looks like a work of art and that spectrum hit the nail on the head..... its an absolute gorgeous model. at one time i was considering selling them BUT no i could not bring myself to do that, they are treasures to me something to keep. besides it's not like they are going to loose value, i believe that if you treat them well they are a pretty solid investment. 

anyways as far as the DCC system goes, which one's are "expandable" and what's a good modest priced system?do i look at NCE, MRC, or something else? what about bachman's wireless?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think the 3 most popular brands would be digitrax, NCE, and MRC. I think
all 3 of them are expandable. That's part of the problem, most people are only
familiar with the brand they have and most don't know much about other
brands. You are probably looking at $170 to $200 for a good starter system.
Go to their web sites and see what is offered and if you have any questions
post them on the forum here and someone will help.

Almost forgot, Welcome to the forum and back to model railroading. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Better get cracking on that layout 'cause I want to see all those steamers run.   

Magic


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Whatever brands you buy, whatever scale you model, and whatever type of railroads you favor to model, its a great hobby and you have a very good start. Personally I love steamers, like you. Enjoy ity, and to some extent just let the hobby take you where it does - that's fun.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a good start on your RR, enjoy the ride.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's really not difficult to install a DCC decoder, many times it goes into
the tender for steamers. The decoders wiring codes are the same on
most makes and they come with easy to follow instructions. Basically,
the power pickup wires go to the decoder, then you have a pair from
the decoder to the
motor, and 2 pairs to the lights. 

You will have to do a current check on those older locomotives. Most
decoders have a current limit of around 1 amp. You'll want to do a
stall test on any loco before you install a decoder, however. If, at 
stall the current is .7 amp or so you'll be ok, since the normal running
current will be about .5 amp or less depending on speed.

Some locos have one side of the motor grounded to the frame. The
motor will have to be isolated from the frame.

You'll have years of DCC experience at your beck and call here on
the forum. We can bring you up to date in no time.

Don


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

what if i bought something exactly like what i had, i see them on ebay and for cheap.... i still have the throttle from my old unit that would give me two throttles. what i have is a prodigy DCC AD150 unit and im missing the base unit. can i add a booster with that unit or should i just forget about it as its too obsolete?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

welcome,

looks like somebody was in Scranton over the weekend.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The folks here will tell you that I'm an MRC guy. The technology and features have come a long way since that original Prodigy came out. I would bite the bullet and upgrade. If you can swing the cost, I would get the wireless model. It's really nice to be able to walk around and not hunt for the next faceplate to plug into. You can add boosters and additional throttles (cabs) as needed at a later date.

I don't know that I'd go so far as to say Atlas has ever been the track of choice, but it's certainly a good option, and fairly inexpensive. Personally, I like MicroEngineering flextrack, because when you curve it, it stays curved, although many folks hate it for just that reason (it requires a little more care to get a smooth curve). For turnouts, though, I'd spend a little more and get Walthers-Shinohara or Peco. Atlas turnouts have a mostly deserved reputation for wearing out.

I'm with you on the steam locos -- I love 'em... so much so that I practice revisionist history on my layout, and have a few steamers on my 1956 layout, even though the New Haven was fully dieselized by 1953.

As others have said, this is a great hobby, and a great forum! Welcome back!


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

cole226 said:


> welcome,
> 
> looks like somebody was in Scranton over the weekend.


yes i was. did you also go on NKP 765? as for me i try to incorporate history as a big part of my life. i have flown on B17's on two separate occasions, i visit the arcade and attica at least once a year, they operate in arcade and its only a 20 minute drive for me and $20 for a ride on another true steam locomotive, a 1920 ALCO 2-8-0 consolidation. unfortantly their track isnt the best, its not horrid but its just a short line railroad with limited funds so the track isnt like a mainline track. this limits their speed. as far as NKP 765 on the mainline, they ran her hard. the best part was listening to that lomoctive work up the grades and seeing the locomotive and all its wonderful running gear out front when you went around a curve. i am a history nut and i love it all, i even mow my lawn and plow my driveway with a 1948 farmall cub. that got me thinking they are from the same era. the NKP 765 operated out of chicago perhaps my very cub was taken from the IH factory in chicago behind NKP 765. you never know..... $159 per seat to have an experience and help preserve and restore history...... priceless. i gotta go on another mainline excursion next year, it was a blast

now as far as my DCC is concerned is buying another older MRC DCC unit like on the one i had an OK way to restart a layout. from what i remember it worked well. can i use a booster with it? it would give me two throttles. it would have been the AD490 by MRC. its no longer on their website it on the older side but i could pick one up for $50 or so. that would leave me buying track


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

i wasn't on the trip this weekend, i have been on a few before.

there was supposed to be a couple trips over Tunkhannock viaduct to binghamton, ny. this weekend. they had to be cancelled because CP required 100 million insurance.
$200,000 in ticket sale returned. its a shame!

it's 100 yr celebratation on opening Nicholson bridge/Tunkhannock viaduct.:thumbsup:

http://wnep.com/2015/08/27/train-rides-cancelled-over-tunkhannock-viaduct/


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

cole226 said:


> i wasn't on the trip this weekend, i have been on a few before.
> 
> there was supposed to be a couple trips over Tunkhannock viaduct to binghamton, ny. this weekend. they had to be cancelled because CP required 100 million insurance.
> $200,000 in ticket sale returned. its a shame!
> ...


that's really too bad and nothing but corporate nonsense, make the trip fanically not possible for the fort wayne railroad historical society to run it. they should not have been so short sighted. i think as many people possible should see trains like the 765, 611, 844, 3985, and soon the 4014. the 765 is one hell of a sight and she runs perfectly, the museum running her has a perfect track record, what they have done with the money they had to start out with is downright incredible.

i dont even think their story could be repeated today, taking a neglected locomotive out of a park and making it run again. it gave them the money and publicity to continue operating and raise enough money to do a full, complete restoration years later. with today's boiler inspection laws i find it unlikely that the feat they accomplished would be able to be repeated.

i read about the 1995 steam locomotive accident that was the basis for those boiler laws. it was operator error. the fireman allowed the water to get too low going uphill and top of the boiler became uncovered. it was operator error and lack of proper training. there should be official training programs for people operating vintage steam locomotives.

i asked the people with the museum if they are going to be able to continue to sustain operations continually. they told me they already have $200k set aside for the next rebuild in 4 years and that every 15 years the locomotive has to be rebuilt. selling excursion rides is how they are able to sustain operations.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Several years ago, I was fortunate enough to be on a fan trip from Jacksonville to Valdosta
Georgia and back with the magnificient Norfolk Western 611 at the head
end. In addition to the thrill of the excursion, I was very moved by the
number of people at every country road crossing, especially, the
small boys on their dad's shoulders. A very emotional experience that
is often repeated at train shows. Boys and their dads sharing the
love of trains.

Don


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

DonR said:


> Several years ago, I was fortunate enough to be on a fan trip from Jacksonville to Valdosta
> Georgia and back with the magnificient Norfolk Western 611 at the head
> end. In addition to the thrill of the excursion, I was very moved by the
> number of people at every country road crossing, especially, the
> ...


every crossing was packed as was the destination. i was thrilled to see so many people 
excited by this awesome piece of history

now about that DCC unit can i run a booster with it?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As I said in my earlier post:

"The folks here will tell you that I'm an MRC guy. The technology and features have come a long way since that original Prodigy came out. I would bite the bullet and upgrade. If you can swing the cost, I would get the wireless model. It's really nice to be able to walk around and not hunt for the next faceplate to plug into. You can add boosters and additional throttles (cabs) as needed at a later date."

It might work, but since the logic circuits on the MRC units are actually in the cab, I'm afraid you would limit yourself 14 speed steps, 2 digit addresses, limited CV programming, limited loco numbers and other things that have since gone the way of the dodo. You also probably won't have advanced consisting, turnout control, stack recall, wireless capability, CV readback, and other improvements that have come along.

Your call, of course, but you might end up throwing money away.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello ad356 and welcome to the forum. Yes, get a new DCC system you won't be disappointed with whichever one you get. I have the NCE PowerCab which I love, easy to use and program and a bit of a bargain to boot. To help you make a decision look at a few videos on YouTube and that will give you a good idea of the various systems. This a good one to start with: http://youtu.be/QzRRCKpTjL4
You'll also find help there for installing decoders etc. if you like steam, be warned, it won't be long before you're wanting to put sound in your locos which will add about $100+ to your install. IMHO it's what DCC is all about, it adds so much.
Have fun.


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

i know people suggested that i get a new DCC system but right now its not really in the budget. i did however buy a good used original prodigy for $50 on ebay. it will allow me to use my existing throttle giving me two throttles as well. a new system is more then double that for entry level. i can also buy a dispatcher for $20 and control all of my turnouts. yeah the system is old and somewhat obsolete but its better then using DC and the price was right. i dont think i would have a problem reselling that unit for about what i paid for it perhaps in a couple years when i decide to upgrade. my next step is to acquire some track and start out with a fairly simple 4x8" layout and expand from there. 

my 4 year old son has been begging me to get going on it so im going to proceed forward trying to keep it as budget friendly as possible. i have told him repeatedly that these are no touch items and i think he understands, the first time he tries to touch something he wont be allow near them for a long time. i have allot of $$$ invested years ago, while it was a a long time ago i still respect my stuff. its like money in the bank. i have a bunch of gear with a value of over $1,500.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey if your son wants to touch, why not get him an o gauge set so you can help him build his own little layout and he can learn how to handle trains with something more durable.


----------



## ad356 (Sep 8, 2015)

/6 matt said:


> Hey if your son wants to touch, why not get him an o gauge set so you can help him build his own little layout and he can learn how to handle trains with something more durable.


O gauge is nice but $4-500 starting price on locomotives is out of the question. i will however have two throttles and i can teach him to to run a train


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ad356 -- my youngest son has been building and operating his own HO layout since he was about 4-1/2 years old. Obviously, a lot of it was "my hands over his" for a while, but he was always very careful with the equipment, and could rerail most of it by himself, even at that age.

Let his behavior and aptitude be your guide for what he is ready to do.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My youngest son was a real train freak when he was young. I built him his own
4X5 layout in HO for his 6th birthday. It fit under his bed and he could pulled it
out any time he wanted. He had played with my trains and I knew he could handle 
it. He liked to run the trains slow, not fast. Guess I taught him well. It really depends
on the kid. His school was near the train tracks and he got in trouble a lot for
watching trains and not doing school work. I never got on him at home about
watching trains. I understood. Him and I went train watching a lot. Well, 30 years 
later, he is not into trains. But he has fond memories of trains from his childhood.
Trains are better than video games for kids. I still have (he doesn't want it) the
layout I made him. I use it for a test track for new locomotives.


----------

